# Green lane tolls.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just traveled the length of Portugal and had no trouble with any of the tolls, the fabled green lane is there and also along side are the collect a ticket and pay with your card if the booth's are not manned.

So all the caffufel that went on about the tolls was a lot of hot air..

Fear not and come to sunny Portugal and all will be well.

ray.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Be interested where you were ray, as this week i entered from sevilla and all there was is the automatic sencers and no sign of any information where to make payments...... even the first services were not sign posted as a pay station..... guess I'll wate for a bill :roll:  ... cold at night and during the day 16c with a chilly wind I'm at 37 06' 09"N, 8 44' 05"W


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
In that case drive straight through like the Spanish and French the cameras do not register non Portuguese plates... If there is a booth to pay by card or otherwise I do, if not I would just drive straight through. We have been down nearly to the Algarve and we are in V N Cerveira at the North of Portugal at the moment, visiting a mate who lives here it is he who says ignore the green lane if you can't pay by any other means.. They have got it well sussed as locals!..

I am sure the country needs my tourist euros and would not welcome the flack and loss ot income it would get if it came out that they were fining tourists for something the tourist can't do anything about.. 

Portuguese can come to the UK and drive anywhere they want on our roads and not contribute a penny to us..

The only thing that did get up my nose was the automatic booths gave out a ticket for class 4 goods and I had to pay the goods rate.. You cant argue with a machine it just sits there looking daft, which is what I would have had to do.. Bugger!.

ray.


----------



## Uller (May 29, 2010)

We have been in Portugal for 3 months - since before the new toll roads (the ones with the automatic sensors) were activated. We have been advised by more than one person that the sensors can register non-Portuguese plates - what they can't do is track you down if you don't pay the toll (e.g. send a fine to your home address). However, if you are stopped by the police and they choose to check, there will be a record that you travelled on a tollroad and didn't pay, in which case the fine is quite high.

We were advised to avoid the new tollroads and use the old ones with pay booths to make life easier, which is what we have done quite happily for 3 months!


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

It's been discussed.

See:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-117775-.html

Whether you choose to pay is your decision, but if you think that your needs are greater than Portugal's...

P&L


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We too travelled the length of Portugal without paying any tolls.
Vehicles were stopping at the booths that had barriers,we drove through the lane on the far left with no barrier.
I must admit, i was glad to reach Spain :roll: :roll: :roll: .
That was last September ,so i think we are ok    

Les


----------

